# Swimming pool temperature and pregnancy



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

hi i am 7 weeks pregnant and read somewhere about not having baths (cos of the heat). i take my DS swimming in a hydrotherapy pool once a week and i am a bit worried it'll be too hot for me now i am pregnant? is it best to not go or am i being over cautious   thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Don't worry, you are fine to have baths, and the pool will be ok too, it's just really hot baths that you should avoid in pregnancy, those ones where you come out like a lobster  

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

thanks


----------

